# £400 PC from a local shop



## fenurch (Feb 21, 2010)

So, a company is providing me with free £400 to get a new PC and I can't add in any other money so I have to stay withing the £400 budget period. Sadly it's not a whole lot but I still have to try and build the most PC you can get that will last for at least about 3-4 years. The PC will mainly be used for gaming and it would be great if I could still play games in about 2 years time without having to run them at super low and 640x480. So help me pick out the components and *ALL* of them have to come from www.mplex.com since it's my local shop . But if you can find a pre-built system (so, no components, but a system) that's good and cheap then feel free to post it up.

Just pick every component required to build a whole new PC (without monitor, mouse, keyboard and so on).


Big, big thanks
ATZ


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 21, 2010)

ATZ said:


> So, a company is providing me with free £400 to get a new PC and I can't add in any other money so I have to stay withing the £400 budget period. Sadly it's not a whole lot but I still have to try and build the most PC you can get that will last for at least about 3-4 years. The PC will mainly be used for gaming and it would be great if I could still play games in about 2 years time without having to run them at super low and 640x480. So help me pick out the components and *ALL* of them have to come from www.mplex.com since it's my local shop . But if you can find a pre-built system (so, no components, but a system) that's good and cheap then feel free to post it up.
> 
> Just pick every component required to build a whole new PC (without monitor, mouse, keyboard and so on).
> 
> ...



it HAS to be complete?

 you can't spend £400 on most of it and add your own cash to buy a case?
also what do you already have?

OS?
Keyboard and Mouse?


----------



## fenurch (Feb 21, 2010)

It has to be a fully working PC (not software wise, just so that there is all the hardware required so I can just pop in the Win 7 CD and all will be great). 
Sadly £400 has to include absolutely everything (like case, PSU etc)

I have every peripheral and OS and well, a sound card I would take out from my old PC but that doesn't really change much.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 21, 2010)

how's this:


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.mplex.com/category-32/3373.html The one the above post recommended is IDE, this is 50p cheaper too.
That's the only thing I can find to improve.


----------



## fenurch (Feb 21, 2010)

The only thing that worries me is the Motherboard and VGA.
Motherboard for the reasons that it's a cheap Gigabyte one that can't be upgraded (e.g. it only has 2 PCI slots and VGA will probably block one of them anyway) and the VGA (isn't the 9800GT really old and well, crap? )

So I've made up a little system myself to see what you think and would this be an improvment over yours or a downgrade especially CPU/MOTHERBOARD/VGA-wise.









crazy pyro said:


> http://www.mplex.com/category-32/3373.html The one the above post recommended is IDE, this is 50p cheaper too.
> That's the only thing I can find to improve.



The CD Drive really doesn't matter since I've had my current PC for about 3 years and I've used a CD on it for about 3-4 times.


Or how about this - 2 Different i3 Systems (530 & 540)


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 21, 2010)

You would want better then a 5450 really if your gaming, its a media centre card mostly.


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 21, 2010)

My point was getting an IDE drive is pointless when a SATA drive is cheaper and will last longer (in terms of just moving it to a new rig when this one gets outdated).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 21, 2010)

The parts are kinda poor to choose from the website and really expensive,i would keep your case and DVD drive.
and just get these:


----------



## fenurch (Feb 21, 2010)

Well crazy, thanks for the contribution.

Another option could be to make a setup from www.overclockers.co.uk since I'm pretty sure they build systems but I'm gonna send them an e-mail later to see. 

So if you can make a better system from the parts from Overclockers then go ahead.


Also, big thanks for everyone's contribution.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 21, 2010)

Can't you build yourself your own computer?? You should do it yourself its a fun and great experience.
Also forget about overclockers they are rip off.
This is definitely bang for the buck system just install your DVD drive and your sorted.
This from ebuyer:




Edit: change the Hd to the 16MB version its only extra £2
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/124735


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 21, 2010)

You suck at shopping kuro! 500gb sata drives on the same site cost the same for better


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> You suck at shopping kuro! 500gb sata drives on the same site cost the same for better



lols extra £3 more like for a 500GB Sata!
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/146252

But the build overall kicks ass


----------



## fenurch (Feb 21, 2010)

Except that I NEED to buy a pre-built system. It's not my rules, it's where Im getting the money from since I have to send them a receipt once I've bought 'this' computer. And it can't go over £400 mark, I've said that in first post as I CAN'T add in money.


----------



## TheCrow (Feb 21, 2010)

What sory of resolution will you be gaming at? I use a 9800gt with a x2 6000 (3ghz) and most games run fine at 1680x1050, its only some that struggle with full AA and all eye candy on.

As for being a media pc card? Christ it'd be a beast of a htpc if that was the case.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 21, 2010)

ATZ said:


> Except that I NEED to buy a pre-built system. It's not my rules, it's where Im getting the money from since I have to send them a receipt once I've bought 'this' computer. And it can't go over £400 mark, I've said that in first post as I CAN'T add in money.



So what your saying is you can only buy a system already build?? or buy parts and the store builds it?

Edit:
This best build i can think of from the website:


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2010)

*Please forgive the size of my post*



ATZ said:


> Except that I NEED to buy a pre-built system. It's not my rules, it's where Im getting the money from since I have to send them a receipt once I've bought 'this' computer. And it can't go over £400 mark, I've said that in first post as I CAN'T add in money.



In my humble opinion, your client/customer has unrealistic expectations of what a prebuilt system will offer for £400. "Gaming" computers start from £500+ on majority of websites with pre-built systems. Yoyotech, Overclockers, Novatech, Scan, Dell.

My advice to you, and feel free to dismiss it, is to talk with your client/customer regarding this and any other research you've done into it. Their only realistic choices are to either re-consider the budget they've given you (not always likely to follow through), or present them with your well informed alternative. For instance, the post by Kurosagi01, at that price provides much closer system to specified requirements than any pre-built. All those parts have their own warranty too, and let's face it, most prebuilts are based on the same warranty too.

As a technician, if I may please call you so, you should not only seek to give your client/customer the most for their money, but also seek for yourself the benefit of future business with them. If you build them their system, you can also arrange for future work such as maintenace and repair too. Money that goes to you and not the pre-built system companies!

Well, at least that's my work code...

Reconsider this:


kurosagi01 said:


> Can't you build yourself your own computer?? You should do it yourself its a fun and great experience.
> Also forget about overclockers they are rip off.
> This is definitely bang for the buck system just install your DVD drive and your sorted.
> This from ebuyer:
> ...


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 21, 2010)

ATZ said:


> Except that I NEED to buy a pre-built system. It's not my rules, it's where Im getting the money from since I have to send them a receipt once I've bought 'this' computer. And it can't go over £400 mark, I've said that in first post as I CAN'T add in money.




Wouldn't sending them the bill for the computer parts suffice?

My mother got a grant for a PC for her nursing studies and it turned into rig in system specs


----------



## fenurch (Feb 21, 2010)

KieX - I'm not building the PC for anyone but myself. And I would build it, if I could and I do realise that buying a pre-built PC is a rather dumb choice since they're usually just pieces of junk.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 21, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> So what your saying is you can only buy a system already build?? or buy parts and the store builds it?
> 
> Edit:
> This best build i can think of from the website:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/Untitled858.jpg



This build is quite solid, and slightly over budget and optical drive is needed. £30 over is allright, is it not? I can't see anymore cuts, unless you are willing to game at 640X480 in 3 years time.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 21, 2010)

ATZ said:


> KieX - I'm not building the PC for anyone but myself. And I would build it, if I could and I do realise that buying a pre-built PC is a rather dumb choice since they're usually just pieces of junk.



Buy via a forum member and get them to do you a receipt


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> This build is quite solid, and slightly over budget and optical drive is needed. £30 over is allright, is it not? I can't see anymore cuts, unless you are willing to game at 640X480 in 3 years time.



Like i said he could always take the DVD drive from his current system. and its not over budget at all if you look at the right its £395 in total and £410 because of postage which can be change.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Feb 21, 2010)

Best build for that £ imo


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2010)

ATZ said:


> KieX - I'm not building the PC for anyone but myself. And I would build it, if I could and I do realise that buying a pre-built PC is a rather dumb choice since they're usually just pieces of junk.



Sorry, must have misread the OP (will triple read from now on). I'll stick to saying it's best custom built though


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Feb 21, 2010)

KieX said:


> Sorry, must have misread the OP (will triple read from now on). I'll stick to saying it's best custom built though



For those  who didnt read the OP, it must be strictly within a £400 budget AND from the shop the OP listed, no OCUK, Ebuyers Dabs etc, I think my build 2 posts up owns


----------



## fenurch (Feb 25, 2010)

So I sent an e-mail to the company that is providing me with this grant and they said that I CANNOT buy a PC by parts (so I have to buy a pre-assembled tower). So now it's just a pure race to find whatever is the best bang for the buck for the humble £400 I have. 

Had a little revelation too, went to the PCWorld website just for the sake of going there to have a wee browse through their PC's and was pleasantly surprised by what they pack in for quite small amounts of money. Also came across this - LINK which is actually a pretty good pre-assembled PC for the price (just because of the processor, amount of ram, HDD and that it has licensed Win 7). Really didn't expect to see something like this on the possibly most commercial PC shop in UK. Now, the only real let down is the VGA but I'm sure I could still use it with pretty alright results for about 3 months I'll have to live with it. So this specific PC is something I'm definitely thinking about as buying a PC by parts isn't an option anymore. So, what's your opinions?

Also, what's a better CPU - X4 9650 or Q8300?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

ATZ said:


> The only thing that worries me is the Motherboard and VGA.
> Motherboard for the reasons that it's a cheap Gigabyte one that can't be upgraded (e.g. it only has 2 PCI slots and VGA will probably block one of them anyway) and the VGA (isn't the 9800GT really old and well, crap? )
> 
> So I've made up a little system myself to see what you think and would this be an improvment over yours or a downgrade especially CPU/MOTHERBOARD/VGA-wise.
> ...



Great builds but all of them are missing memory


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 25, 2010)

ATZ said:


> Also, what's a better CPU - X4 9650 or Q8300?



X4 9650
definately
Shouldn't make a major difference when gaming so get what's cheaper



brandonwh64 said:


> Great builds but all of them are missing memory


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2010)

ATZ said:


> So I sent an e-mail to the company that is providing me with this grant and they said that I CANNOT buy a PC by parts (so I have to buy a pre-assembled tower). So now it's just a pure race to find whatever is the best bang for the buck for the humble £400 I have.
> 
> Had a little revelation too, went to the PCWorld website just for the sake of going there to have a wee browse through their PC's and was pleasantly surprised by what they pack in for quite small amounts of money. Also came across this - LINK which is actually a pretty good pre-assembled PC for the price (just because of the processor, amount of ram, HDD and that it has licensed Win 7). Really didn't expect to see something like this on the possibly most commercial PC shop in UK. Now, the only real let down is the VGA but I'm sure I could still use it with pretty alright results for about 3 months I'll have to live with it. So this specific PC is something I'm definitely thinking about as buying a PC by parts isn't an option anymore. So, what's your opinions?
> 
> Also, what's a better CPU - X4 9650 or Q8300?





Fuck it man, go to ebay!

just get in contact with seller ( they have to be an actual shop not a user obviously)

You'll get an invoice and receipt : ]

You can get quad cores for like 399 quid  only problem is psus that come with them are OEM sort of deals so you'd want to be changing that when you can using your own cash.

Also before you purchase a rig be sure to get in contact with seller and ask if the motherboard bios supports overclocking 

sorted.


----------



## fenurch (Feb 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Fuck it man, go to ebay!
> 
> just get in contact with seller ( they have to be an actual shop not a user obviously)
> 
> ...



Now that raises yet another problem  (See it's very complicated) 
There's no chance my mother will use fleebay, I've talked to her about this before and yeah, I just got rejected ^^ So yeah


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2010)

ATZ said:


> Now that raises yet another problem  (See it's very complicated)
> There's no chance my mother will use fleebay, I've talked to her about this before and yeah, I just got rejected ^^ So yeah





Really?

But ebay shops are the same as any other shop, only they don't have to pay for hosting etc.

Also if the item is "buy it now" your protected by long distance selling regulations so can return the product ( after applying for RMA) for no freaken reason at all, even if just don't like the look of the thing 

Also if they state the item has a warranty on the page then they're legally required to back that warranty up too.

I would have another talk with your mum, seems she doesn't understand how ebay works 




Oh if balls go to the walls check out arbico.co.uk ( think that's right URL) they have pretty cheap rigs.

Again same deal with subpar psus unless you buy their fancy ones.


Infact

http://www.arbico.co.uk/Arbico-Performance-Pentium-D-Custom-Built-Computer-p-17353.html

this is alreet, click customise and change gpu to HD4850 and your set, will come to 395 : ]


----------



## fenurch (Feb 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Really?
> 
> But ebay shops are the same as any other shop, only they don't have to pay for hosting etc.
> 
> ...



Meh, she really doesn't but she must be one of the most stubborn people alive. Really 
Also thanks for the arbico link, I'll definetely keep that in mind ^^


----------



## qubit (Feb 25, 2010)

ATZ, you might want to check out the following online retailers and see if they sell a useable PC at your price point:

www.scan.co.uk
www.microdirect.co.uk
www.ebuyer.com
www.dabs.com


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2010)

qubit said:


> ATZ, you might want to check out the following online retailers and see if they sell a useable PC at your price point:
> 
> www.scan.co.uk
> www.microdirect.co.uk
> ...




I've never seen any prebuilt systems on any of those sites.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 25, 2010)

:|

Trying to build a decent enough specification on that site is pretty difficult ATZ - it looks as if you're going to have to make some compromising now for the greater good. For example, don't purchase an ODD just yet as you can use your current one, same goes for the 7300GT. 

Your current Mainboard has integrated GFX, so recycle the 7300GT until you can afford the GFX card you want, this also means you can afford to get better components. I'll try to make a specification that will give you some decent components for the budget you've provided.







This gives you room to chop and change things as well.


----------



## qubit (Feb 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I've never seen any prebuilt systems on any of those sites.



Take a look, they do them.

I forgot www.overclockers.co.uk BTW.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 25, 2010)

OcUK - YUK!



ATZ said:


> So I sent an e-mail to the company that is providing me with this grant and they said that *I CANNOT buy a PC by parts (so I have to buy a pre-assembled tower).* So now it's just a pure race to find whatever is the best bang for the buck for the humble £400 I have.



ARGH! Pre-assemble, weak! I completely missed that.


----------



## qubit (Feb 25, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> OcUK - YUK!



 I know where you're coming from! That's probably why I forgot to mention them the first time.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2010)

qubit said:


> Take a look, they do them.
> 
> I forgot www.overclockers.co.uk BTW.




I stand corrected, guess I'm to in the habit of building systems myself 



I'd go for this one from ebuyer by the way

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/195260


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 25, 2010)

As much as it pains me to suggest anything from OcUK, these two rig are within your budget ATZ....

OcUK - Primo Flare

Novatech - Isys EX

I can't recommend OcUK from my own personal experiences with them being full on fuckin' nob gobblin' dildo lickers!

>.<

Novatech on the other hand, I've only ever had awesome service from them.

*EDIT:* That ex-display unit Panther has linked to is your best bet.


----------



## qubit (Feb 25, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> As much as it pains me to suggest anything from OcUK, these two rig are within your budget ATZ....
> 
> OcUK - Primo Flare
> 
> ...



Ah crap, I forgot Novatech too - and I go there all the time!


----------



## fenurch (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmm.. thanks for everyone's contribution, it was of great help. 
Now I have around two weeks to find a PC for the £400.
Currently I'm leaning towards one Panther suggested from ebuyer + an acer 22" monitor with it for around £500 or so quid.

But nonetheless, big thanks for everyone's contribution.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 25, 2010)

Never a problem, is the rig for yourself?


----------



## fenurch (Feb 25, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Never a problem, is the rig for yourself?



Indeed, but if you read through the whole thread, you would understand how complicated and fucked up this whole thing has been  But I'm actually really happy with getting the pre-built PC from ebuyer as it also has potential to be upgraded in the future.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 25, 2010)

ATZ said:


> Indeed, but if you read through the whole thread, you would understand how complicated and fucked up this whole thing has been  But I'm actually really happy with getting the pre-built PC from ebuyer as it also has potential to be upgraded in the future.



I must admit I did skim through as I'm at work. 

Still, I'm glad you're happy. I'll be interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I stand corrected, guess I'm to in the habit of building systems myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would go for that comp.


----------



## fenurch (Mar 8, 2010)

Now, out of thin air I have two options since mother isn't happy with a PC with no operating system and is willing to pay £70 for that (wtf!).

So these are two options (including the ebuyer PC, someone kindly suggested).

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/176496

or

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/189241

Simple as, which one for gaming? Don't look at the price difference. Give it a thought GFX + CPU wise since I do want the best for what little money I have .


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 8, 2010)

I would go for the 2nd one which is £400 because it has latest gadgets.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 8, 2010)

Id go for the one with the 5750.


----------



## fenurch (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks to everyone's contribution, guess I'm gonna go for the second link one. Will post some pics once I get it and probably my thoughts etc whatever.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 9, 2010)

You gona grab up windows seven since your mums paying for an OS?

 remember to get the 64bit version!


----------



## fenurch (Mar 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> You gona grab up windows seven since your mums paying for an OS?
> 
> remember to get the 64bit version!



Not exactly 
Why 64? I can not see how this would be of advantage to me 

Also, the PC comes without OS, that's good since I have a 32 bit Win 7 disc but what if when I start the computer, the keyboard hasn't been turnt on? (My current keyboard does that), will the disc run automatically? (Bit of a dumb question but I don't I've ever installed Win on a PC with no operating system).


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 9, 2010)

To use all 4gb of ram, to future proof your computer for no extra cost?

Basically 64 bit costs nothing extra and its newer technology, it be for lack of a better expression it would be " stupid" to buy a 32bit OS ( like paying 139 pounds for a Nintendo 64 vs a nintendo wii for the same price)



The disc should run automatically if there's not already an operating system on the computer.


----------



## fenurch (Mar 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> To use all 4gb of ram, to future proof your computer for no extra cost?
> 
> Basically 64 bit costs nothing extra and its newer technology, it be for lack of a better expression it would be " stupid" to buy a 32bit OS ( like paying 139 pounds for a Nintendo 64 vs a nintendo wii for the same price)
> 
> ...



You got it all wrong, mate. I'm not buying a new OS  I already have 32 bit, but I can get 64 if you really think that is what I should do as it's not really not that much hassle and it's free, so yeah.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well if you already have 32 bit I wouldn't go out your way, but if you can get 64bit for free from UNI or what ever then I would recommend it : ]


Sorry about the misunderstanding, been a long ole weekend and I didn;t sleep at all last night : ]


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 9, 2010)

Your 32bit Windows 7 disc should have 64bit hidden away on it. Even if you feel 64bit would be wasted ATZ it won't be, using 32bit would be a waste.

You can actually make Windows 7 offer you a choice of what you want to install, if you copy the contents of your Windows 7 CD to a bootable USB memory stick. As well as getting the benefits of using a memory stick instead of a CD you'll now have access to the file you need to modify.

In the *Sources* folder find the *ei.dll* file and rename it to *ei.old*. Now when you go to install Windows 7 you'll get the option for 64bit.


----------



## fenurch (Mar 11, 2010)

A small update with the PC story.
1) The PC (from ebuyer as suggested by some genius and a 22" Acer monitor) have been ordered today so apparently it will be here on Tuesday, once its here I will probably jizz in my pants for few hours but then I'll post pics or whatever.
2) Also have finally got 64bit Win 7 Ultimate so that's going on the system once it arrives.

Thanks to everyone for their contribution! Without you guys, I would've been stuck with a way shittier PC


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 11, 2010)

It's how we roll!


----------



## fenurch (Mar 12, 2010)

Was expecting to get this on Tuesday but somehow, it came today  The excitment is un-bearable, so see ye.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 12, 2010)

nice one  now lets see the gear.


----------



## fenurch (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, a slight update. First of all, didn't install 64 bit Win 7, why? Because I didn't make the CD properly and it didn't run once it was inserted in the CD Rom and because I couldn't be bothered waiting, I just went and used my old 32 bit Win 7 and will probably go for 64 bit when re-installing OS or whatever. Also, tried playing Just Cause 2 Demo (just to see how it would run) and it was amazing, 1980x1020 and everything near max without any lag! A near jizz in my pants moment for me since I've never experienced beautiful graphics in a game since I've been stuck with a computer than you could regard as a box for the last 4 years. Another thing I was shocked about was that the VGA is XFX (something I didn't expect) as I thought it would be a pretty crappy version of 5750 but well, it was a superbly pleasant surprise. Yet another pleasant surprise was the Motherboard - it's nvidia, unsure on what model but it makes me well chuffed as again, I was expecting something very low end but imo it's good news. Also got OF2 Demo which I'm gonna run later (since I never tried it, again because of the 'box' that I had previously) as well as BC2 which is gonna get ripped in a few hours once I've finished watching Apocalypse Now. 

Overall, I'm really chuffed, loving it atm and will be, for a few more months or possibly even years.

UPDATE - Tried BC2, and well, its brilliant so far, been playing on 1980x1020 and most of the stuff on medium, looks beautiful and there is no lag at all. Lovely


----------



## qubit (Mar 13, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Your 32bit Windows 7 disc should have 64bit hidden away on it. Even if you feel 64bit would be wasted ATZ it won't be, using 32bit would be a waste.
> 
> You can actually make Windows 7 offer you a choice of what you want to install, if you copy the contents of your Windows 7 CD to a bootable USB memory stick. As well as getting the benefits of using a memory stick instead of a CD you'll now have access to the file you need to modify.
> 
> In the *Sources* folder find the *ei.dll* file and rename it to *ei.old*. Now when you go to install Windows 7 you'll get the option for 64bit.



Serious?! That would be great. I know that by removing ei.cfg you get a menu of all the different versions of 7 - I've actually done this and burned it to DVD and it works fine. I presume the ei.dll trick would only work on the 64-bit disc to give you the choice of 32-bit 7, as the iso for 64-bit is bigger than the iso for 32-bit. I'll try it out on the 32-bit disc and see what happens.


----------



## fenurch (Mar 13, 2010)

Got a small question. I have 22GB of Music that I need to transfer on my old PC. What would be the best way of transferring it to my new PC?

I was thinking about Local Connection but I need about 20M of Ethernet Cable (since the Modem is upstairs and old PC downstairs) to get internet on my old PC but its not really an option so what else could I do?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 13, 2010)

Personally i would just whack the drive into the other computer and copy and paste it over.


----------



## fenurch (Mar 15, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Personally i would just whack the drive into the other computer and copy and paste it over.



That was my plan too but as far as I'm concerned the connections required to connect my old HDD aren't in the new PC (my old PC was about 5 years old).

Any other methods?

UPDATE: My mother bought a Wireless USB Adaptor for my old PC and it should arrive withing 5 days. As far as I can remember (Haven't done this in a long time) its possible to transfer files between PC's on the same 'Network'. Am I correct? So once I plug that Wireless bad boy in my old PC, I should be able to transfer files between these to PC's without breaking a sweat, right?

BTW For those interested, every game has been running absolutely perfectly, just finished the campaign in BC2 (had some Settings on Mid, most on High and running at 1980x1020) and there was not any lag, not even once. Tried a few other games, but what stood out was the performance in Dirt 2 since everything was on absolute max and it was running at 1980x1020 but there was no lag, at all. Maybe it's a false surprise but I thought that Dirt required some kind of uber PC to run it at max.

Here's a screenie ^^


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 15, 2010)

Transfer over wifi is possible, but I tend to find its to slow for me 

Just move one computer to the other, takes 1 minute! XD


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 15, 2010)

1980 x 1020? Think you've got that a little muddled up there ATZ - you mean 1920 x 1080 right? Glad to see you've got it all up and running.


----------



## fenurch (Mar 15, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> 1980 x 1020? Think you've got that a little muddled up there ATZ - you mean 1920 x 1080 right? Glad to see you've got it all up and running.



D Probably, not used to having a widescreen so I don't know the resolutions off by heart  Cheers mate.

Panther - You mean, stick the old harddrive in the new PC?
But what if my old HDD is IDE and my new one is SATA?

I have absolutely no knowledge in HDD's so I have no idea what I'm talking about apart from knowing that the old HDD has 4 pin connection (I think.. not too sure though) and the new HDD has a red cable (SATA) and some other connection (didn't get a good look at it).


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 15, 2010)

This should help....

*IDE*





The 4 pins on the right of the drive is the 4pin Molex power connector. The drive should also tell which position you'll need the little jumper to be in for it to be a Master or a Slave drive. 

*SATA*





Instead of the IDE connector you have the long SATA power connector and then the short one for data. That type of drive also has a 4 pin Molex power connector as well.

Have a look in your mainboard's manual that'll give you a layout and if you have an IDE connector on there (which you'll most definitely have) you just need to connect it up (IDE cable and 4pin Molex) and you'll be able to use it in Windows - if you have an OS on there already you may get permission issues but that can be addressed at a later date.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 15, 2010)

ATZ said:


> D Probably, not used to having a widescreen so I don't know the resolutions off by heart  Cheers mate.
> 
> Panther - You mean, stick the old harddrive in the new PC?
> But what if my old HDD is IDE and my new one is SATA?
> ...




No I meant literally moving the computer ( entire thing) and connected the two systems via Ethernet : ] 

I'd be willing to wadger your motherboard has an IDE connector though, but connecting an IDE drive could cause some issues for you if your not super tech saavy.

As I did such a thing once and got the "boot.mgr is missing" error message and at the time my bios did not support choosing what drive to boot from first.

( so essentially it was still trying to load from the IDE even though it no longer existed)

So doing it the ole Ethernet cable way is easier for no extreme geeky sorts : ]


----------



## fenurch (Mar 15, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> No I meant literally moving the computer ( entire thing) and connected the two systems via Ethernet : ]
> 
> I'd be willing to wadger your motherboard has an IDE connector though, but connecting an IDE drive could cause some issues for you if your not super tech saavy.
> 
> ...



I remember trying to connect a laptop (the 3rd PC in the house) to my old PC via Ethernet (this was my first idea on how to connect these). Altough it failed miserably, and the laptop wouldn't pick up the old PC in Network 

BTW I managed to fit in the IDE drive in my new PC but once I loaded the PC, it just wouldn't work, I mean it went on to Windows logo and then restarted. No idea why but I rather be safe than sorry as I'm not that geeky at PC's just yet to know what to do.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 16, 2010)

It's all about the research man, why not purchase an IcyBox? I have one for my IDE DVD drive - works a treat.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 16, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It's all about the research man, why not purchase an IcyBox? I have one for my IDE DVD drive - works a treat.






PFFTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT fuck paying that



just grab a cheapy one : ]

since IDE is dying out no point paying lots for a caddy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-5-USB-IDE-H...es_HardDriveEnclosures_RL?hash=item2559695e43

Or hell I'll be willing to send you my own one if you want?


----------



## fenurch (Mar 16, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> PFFTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT fuck paying that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no boys  Thanks for the generosity Panther but I'm fine. I merely need to get 22GB of Music onto my new HDD from my old one and that's it, the old HDD goes back in the old PC.


----------

